# Drywall anchor mishap



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I would expect normal drywall compound or spakling to work. I doesn't need to be stronger than usual, since the screw will be going into the wood structure.

If you gate bracket is large enough to cover the existing hole, I see no reason even to fill it.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Spackle the holes and use screws to get to the framing.
Ron


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

It sounds like you are saying that when you tried to use the toggle bolts you ended up drilling 3/8" holes deep into the 2x4. Is this correct?

If so try to find a #A10 Alligator plug. I know Lowes carries the Toggler brand and some sizes of these, so I assume they stock the A10 ( which is the size that fits ina 3/8 hole). Stick these plugs in your holes, then use a number #10 - #14 sheet metal screw to attach your gate


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

howzabout a decorative piece of 1x2 or3 painted for gate to mount to. have used this with glue when no stud and has a nice finished look


----------



## retiree (Nov 15, 2004)

JollyRoger said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Well... It started like this... Needed to install a gate at the top of a staircase. Since gate was installed at top of staircase, expected to find solid wood behind the drywall. This was the case on the one side, but not on the other (actually the real reason was that the woodscrews were not long enough to pass into wood once it made its way through the latch and guard assembly). So we proceeded to widen the hole and install plastic anchors. Anchors fitted snuggly, but the drywall crumbled as soon as I applied heavy torque (i.e. they start spinning in the hole). Then onto toggle bolts... (This was dumb, but it was 1am in the morning) Drilled 3/8 holes for toggle bolts, only to finally find wood (i.e. toggle bolts wont work since no gap at back) So now I have these huge holes... and I'm losing faith in my own ideas... Is there a drywall putty that will set strong enough to drill into (this time with longer woodscrews)? How about glueing wooden dowels into the holes, and then screwing woodscrews into these? Any other ideas?


The fastest way to fill the holes is with plaster of paris which is very hard and cures very fast - in minutes. After filling the hole scrape off excess before it dries or you won't be able to smooth it out. I usually then cover with a fine coat of regular spackle which can be sanded smooth. You will then be able to drill for your screws


----------

